# Surf out of SDDA 1 wk before league starts?



## BeachHawk (Sep 6, 2018)

I just heard that Surf just pulled out of SDDA a week before league starts. Anyone know the skivvy? Did they pull all their teams from SDDA and/or Presidio, too??


----------



## Carlsbad10 (Sep 6, 2018)

BeachHawk said:


> I just heard that Surf just pulled out of SDDA a week before league starts. Anyone know the skivvy? Did they pull all their teams from SDDA and/or Presidio, too??


This makes no sense.  Who is your source? 

No information from Surf this week at practice or email.


----------



## BananaKick (Sep 6, 2018)

Which Surf? Murrieta?.....


----------



## BeachHawk (Sep 6, 2018)

Carlsbad10 said:


> This makes no sense.  Who is your source?
> 
> No information from Surf this week at practice or email.


Friend's team manager. Wanted me to ask our friends who are Surf DA but thought it would be better to ask here as DA peeps wouldn't know. Looks like they pulled 2003-2005 girls teams


----------



## BeachHawk (Sep 6, 2018)

BananaKick said:


> Which Surf? Murrieta?.....


san diego - girls 2003-2005???


----------



## B.B. (Sep 6, 2018)

BeachHawk said:


> san diego - girls 2003-2005???


SD Surf  G05s only have 2 teams - DA and DPL. Neither would have been in SDDA. Not sure about 04s and o3s but I am pretty sure that the older age groups have never been in SDDA; only younger age groups were slotted to go there.


----------



## BeachHawk (Sep 6, 2018)

B.B. said:


> SD Surf  G05s only have 2 teams - DA and DPL. Neither would have been in SDDA. Not sure about 04s and o3s but I am pretty sure that the older age groups have never been in SDDA; only younger age groups were slotted to go there.


Definitely G04s and likely G03s as they too are missing a seed in the team schedules. Should I post there. Seems so weird to do so last minute. Team is really ticked bc it messing up the schedule.


----------



## GunninGopher (Sep 6, 2018)

The B05, B06, B07, B08 (both) G06 and G02 teams are still on the SDDA schedule. There are certainly more, but I don't want to keep looking. Basically, it doesn't look like the schedules have changed. 

If they pulled that many teams out this late, there is a $2000 team drop fee, per team.


----------



## GunninGopher (Sep 6, 2018)

BeachHawk said:


> Definitely G04s and likely G03s as they too are missing a seed in the team schedules. Should I post there. Seems so weird to do so last minute. Team is really ticked bc it messing up the schedule.


Were the 03's and 04's ever signed up to play Presidio/SDDA?


----------



## BananaKick (Sep 6, 2018)

GunninGopher said:


> Were the 03's and 04's ever signed up to play Presidio/SDDA?[/QUOT I thought that only the youngers were approved back. Most of the olders play SCDSL, CRL...etc....


----------



## BeachHawk (Sep 6, 2018)

GunninGopher said:


> Were the 03's and 04's ever signed up to play Presidio/SDDA?


I know the 04's were, I surmised about the 03's based upon the missing seed slot. They may be fined, but I just thought someone here might know what happened. It's a bummer to have your schedule yanked out from under you.


----------



## timbuck (Sep 6, 2018)

So where are they playing now?


----------



## Fact (Sep 6, 2018)

BeachHawk said:


> Friend's team manager. Wanted me to ask our friends who are Surf DA but thought it would be better to ask here as DA peeps wouldn't know. Looks like they pulled 2003-2005 girls teams


You are right, I just confirmed this but not sure why or where they are playing.

Geeze Presidio morons just voted them in and then they pull this bs.  Obviously they don’t care about all of the other teams that were in their brackets. I’d vote them out next year.


----------



## timbuck (Sep 6, 2018)

Is there a reason the SDDA / Presidio website looks the way it does?
Those color combinations are awful.  SCDSL is pretty bad too. But SDDA looks like it was written after someone received a CD for free AOL minutes with their Sunday paper back in 1998.


----------



## GunninGopher (Sep 6, 2018)

BananaKick said:


> I thought that only the youngers were approved back. Most of the olders play SCDSL, CRL...etc....


On the girls side they had an 02 team in SDDA Flight 2. Still on the schedule.

I'd be shocked if all the teams were pulled.


----------



## BananaKick (Sep 6, 2018)

BeachHawk said:


> I just heard that Surf just pulled out of SDDA a week before league starts. Anyone know the skivvy? Did they pull all their teams from SDDA and/or Presidio, too??


What Flight were the 03 Surf going  to be playing? Do you think they wanted better competition? I wonder where they went too.


----------



## greekgirl (Sep 7, 2018)

G04's were supposed to play SCDSL flight 1 and Surf put them in SDDA flight 1. Parents/players threw a fit. SDDA has know for several months now that Surf was out, not sure why they didn't update it on the website schedule sooner.


----------



## BeachHawk (Sep 8, 2018)

greekgirl said:


> G04's were supposed to play SCDSL flight 1 and Surf put them in SDDA flight 1. Parents/players threw a fit. SDDA has know for several months now that Surf was out, not sure why they didn't update it on the website schedule sooner.


Do you know that for certain? If so, SDDA should definitely fix the scheduling. Wow.


----------



## BeachHawk (Sep 8, 2018)

greekgirl said:


> G04's were supposed to play SCDSL flight 1 and Surf put them in SDDA flight 1. Parents/players threw a fit. SDDA has know for several months now that Surf was out, not sure why they didn't update it on the website schedule sooner.


Hi @greekgirl, tried to edit my silly response but it was too late. Of course you know or you wouldn't have said. Sorry. Just really lame of SDDA... if of course they've known for months which makes sense because how could they have secured getting into SCDSL last minute. Thanks so much for the insight.


----------



## greekgirl (Sep 10, 2018)

BeachHawk said:


> Hi @greekgirl, tried to edit my silly response but it was too late. Of course you know or you wouldn't have said. Sorry. Just really lame of SDDA... if of course they've known for months which makes sense because how could they have secured getting into SCDSL last minute. Thanks so much for the insight.


No worries - I view the forum alot and  had never been able to offer any insight, so I was glad I could pass that along.


----------

